# ony SVR-2000 Tivo DVR w. LIFETIME + 200 HOUR Upgrade + cables + remote control



## NowPlaying (Mar 7, 2002)

SOLD!

Sony SVR-2000 Tivo DVR with Lifetime Service. Upgraded hard drive to 200 hour capacity (199 hours 45 minutes). Remote control and cables (power, phone, composite, serial, IR, s-video) included.

Lower Price!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251298408839


----------

